# Kick down cable TH350



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi all,

My son and I are swapping the Super Turbine 2 speed for a TH350. One question we have is the kick down switch. Searching on line comes up with a hodgepodge of information. I’m looking for some real world advice, hopefully specific for the 1967 Tempest V8 with a Qjet. What aftermarket cable has anyone used that would be a good match for this car? Hopefully someone out there has a favorite they like that is readily adaptable.

Thanks everyone,
Jim


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a couple things come to mind ...
th350 is th350 had a kick down cable ,,, no switch ,,,, th400 had a switch and st300's
do you have the cable ?
the 69 was the first year for the th 350 and the cable came inside and to the top of the gas pedal lever..
kinda hard to do that on yours as you need to cut a squaRE hole in the firewall for the factory cable to fit correctly
and the n weld a tabby on the lever for the cable to go thru...
so
the next option is 71? 72 for sure the cable went to the carb....
so
we need to know what year carb your running and a picture of the drivers side throttle cable mount,,,
and
we need to know what year intake your using or aftermarket for the boss to mount the kick down cable
on the intake going to the carb lever

Scott


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi Scott,

Forgive me as this is the our first tranny swap and my terminology may not be correct. The cable setup is what I’m questioning. I was unaware that the cables went to the peddle on some years. I was under the understanding that the carb was the hookup. Photos will have to come later but We’re running a 1969 Qjet off a Chevy mounted on Edlebrock intake but soon to be swapped to an Offenhauser . I currently do not have a usable cable.



Jim


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Get the Triple adjustable TH350 Kickdown cable from “Just Racing”.....it will fit almost any application. You can buy the little square holed bolt downs, Holley sells them under carb parts...you can bolt it to a carb bolt or one on the intake,...and with the three way adjustment you can make it where others won’t..
It is about $30 bucks


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks Lemans guy, That looks like it should work well.

Jim


----------

